# Truck tool box for bench seat in re build?



## bthompson92 (Jul 6, 2014)

I'm thinking about using an old truck tool box as my back bench in my new build, since it is already framed and very light plus it could be used as storage since it opens and closes. Has anyone ever tried this before? Are there any pros/cons to doing this? I see these daily on craigslist anywhere from 50 to 100. I might even know someone who has one laying around I could get, just need to ask him. 

Thanks, Bruce


----------



## lovedr79 (Jul 7, 2014)

I thought about doing that too! I don't see why it wouldn't work. probably would have to make sure it is exactly wide enough and connect it to the gunwales. should be strong enough.


----------



## Ranchero50 (Jul 7, 2014)

I don't know, the metal is very thin and I doubt the 'seat' parts would hold up with weight and loading without substantial support underneath.

I recently modified a 12 x 12 x 48" small truck Kobalt box to be a side mount tool box for under the bed on the my truck and the bottom is already sagging with just a couple web straps and a light weight tarp kept there.


----------



## bthompson92 (Jul 7, 2014)

Thanks for the feedback you two! I think I may still try and use one. I may just have to reinforce the inside of the toolbox to give it more support and just sacrifice using it as storage. I have people sitting on my toolbox for my truck all the time and I haven't noticed any sag in it. I guess its will be a trial and error kind of thing.


----------



## lovedr79 (Jul 8, 2014)

i had a UWS brand box for many years that did not sag after two guys standing on it many times during hunting season. you should be fine.


----------



## WVfishnfool (Jul 8, 2014)

Most of the lids have a stiffener welded in them across the width to kepp them from sagging. The bottom does not on any of the boxes therefore that's why the side box he put on the truck began sagging underneath. The tool boxes made for the bed of the truck will sag on the bottom as well unless supported so if you're going to make the seat out of a used box check to make sure the bottom isn't rounded out to bad other wise it won't set flat.


----------



## bthompson92 (Jul 8, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=358771#p358771 said:


> lovedr79 » 08 Jul 2014, 07:56[/url]"]i had a UWS brand box for many years that did not sag after two guys standing on it many times during hunting season. you should be fine.



Yeah I think it will be fine too, I just wish I had some examples to look at from other people before I did it. We will just have to see how it goes, ill post some pictures whenever I do it.


----------



## bthompson92 (Jul 8, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=358819#p358819 said:


> WVfishnfool » 08 Jul 2014, 14:02[/url]"]Most of the lids have a stiffener welded in them across the width to kepp them from sagging. The bottom does not on any of the boxes therefore that's why the side box he put on the truck began sagging underneath. The tool boxes made for the bed of the truck will sag on the bottom as well unless supported so if you're going to make the seat out of a used box check to make sure the bottom isn't rounded out to bad other wise it won't set flat.




I'll make sure to check for that whenever I do it, Thanks for the tips wvfishnfool


----------



## onthewater102 (Jul 9, 2014)

Might not be an issue if it's set to rest on the bottom of the boat as it would in the back of a truck.


----------

